# Reliable battery for Mamiya M645 1000s



## Moon Baby (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey all, I just took the dive into film because it's awesome and manly. 
I need to buy a battery for my Mamiya and there's a load of generic batteries out there but I'm not sure which one is the best one in terms of holding its charge and reliability. Do any of you fellas have advice? 

The model of the battery:

"The Mamiya M645 uses one 6V silver 
oxide battery 4SR44 (Eveready No 
544, UCAR 544, Mallory PX28 or 
equivalent  or alkaline battery 4LR442." - Owner's Manual

Thanks!


----------



## Dwig (Apr 7, 2009)

Eveready and Duracell (formerly known as Mallory) are good brands. There are others also.

The big issue, more important than brand, is how fresh is the battery. With such batteries is rather limited use these days, its hard for a dealer to sell enough to keep their stock fresh. You need to be sure that you buy from a large dealer that sells a reasonable number of PX28's on a regular basis and properly rotates their stock to be sure you're getting a fresh battery.


----------



## Moon Baby (Apr 8, 2009)

Dwig said:


> Eveready and Duracell (formerly known as Mallory) are good brands. There are others also.
> 
> The big issue, more important than brand, is how fresh is the battery. With such batteries is rather limited use these days, its hard for a dealer to sell enough to keep their stock fresh. You need to be sure that you buy from a large dealer that sells a reasonable number of PX28's on a regular basis and properly rotates their stock to be sure you're getting a fresh battery.



Very good point, thanks for the info. High 5!


----------

